

Hardware Hacking for Software People - s7ephen
http://dontstuffbeansupyournose.com/2011/08/25/hardware-hacking-for-software-people/

======
genbattle
Great guide on basic hardware hacking techniques.

It is really surprising how much low level electronics rely on standard
interfaces and protocols.

Also, all electronics designs tend to rely heavily on the example
implementations on component datasheets for their actual implementations,
which can help greatly with reverse engineering board layouts and finding the
right pins and jumpers to probe.

~~~
s7ephen
Thanks, yea that was a huge surprise to me. It really demystified a lot of how
this stuff all works.

